# Bronzed orange



## SQUALID (Oct 3, 2009)

A look perfect for autumn with a lot of bronze and orange. Enjoy!









--------------------------------------------------------------------------


1. Put your primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow
fallouts in case you've already done your base.








2. Paint a layer of brown or bronze creme base on your top and
bottom lid. This is *MAD Minerals* creme shadow in *Bronze Frost*.
On the inner corner and under the brow I put* NYX Jumbo Pencil *in *Milk*.








3. Put a bronzy orange eyeshadow on the inner
half of the lid. I used *Yam* from *MAD Minerals*.








4. Now put a golden eyeshadow on the outer
half. This is *Antique* from *MAD Minerals*.








5. Put *Yam *under the eye.








6. Now it's time for the most outstanding eyeshadow, *Burnt Orange*
from *MAD Minerals*. Put this one in the crease and along the top lashline.








7. Now blend everything seamless.








8. Do your brow highlight. I chose to perk this up even more with
a coppery highlight. *Whisper Copper* from *MAD Minerals*.








9. On the inner third of the eyelid I put *Desert Moon* from
*MAD Minerals* with just a little bit of white on the tearduct.








10. Draw a thick liner around your eye and on the waterline,
make it a bit thicker than you want your end result to turn out.








11. Now put a thin layer of *Yam* over that liner. Keep the waterline black.








12. Do your brows and mascara. Done!


----------



## deven.marie (Oct 3, 2009)

This look is soo pretty, and this was very easy to follow!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Oct 3, 2009)

Amazing!! love it!!


----------



## Paia21 (Oct 3, 2009)

I love this look!!! I want to try ^-^


----------



## User38 (Oct 3, 2009)

Gorgeous look and perfect application


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2009)

Your tuts are always so good!! Pretty look


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 5, 2009)

very beautiful!


----------



## misslulu (Oct 6, 2009)

easy and nice


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 7, 2009)

Great tutorial! This was very helpful!


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## PollyRhythm (Oct 7, 2009)

Always fab and super easy. Thank you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2009)

Another beautiful and easy to follow tutorial


----------



## fintia (Oct 7, 2009)

pretty


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 9, 2009)

so pretty and vibrant!


----------



## tropical (Nov 1, 2009)

Easy!


----------

